# You know you're a train nut when.....



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

I wanted to start this fun thread on 

*You know you're a train nut when....*


You come to a rail road crossing and the gates are down and the lights are flashing and you're the first one at the crossing. You roll the car window down and stick your head out so that you can hear the sound of the train because the sound is just as exciting as seeing it go by.

When you go over a railroad crossing, you look either to the left or the right down the tracks hoping to see any glimps of a train and your heart sinks when there's nothing there.

When you see a train, you get just as excited to see it as your kid even though you're all grown up.

You take an overnight train trip and you didn't sleep all night but you still loved the trip just as well and would go on another in a heartbeat.

You have a train layout that either dominates your yard or your basement (I'm the latter).


I would like to hear some more....


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I might change this to read:

You come to a railroad crossing and you purposely slow down and even let the gates come down just so you can watch a train come by.

You come to a train crossing and you look left and right and when you see a headlight in the distance your heart jumps a beat or two.

You roll the window down and turn off the engine, even if it means turning off the AC in August at 3:00 p.m. in Houston, just to hear the wheels squeal or the air pumps make their distinctive chunking sound.


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pete,

I'm glad you added those comments because it's so true!

J.R.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And just cause you like trains one has showed up and you could care less if you have to stop for it. Later RJD


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Sigh, 

Guilty on all counts your Honor.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jr747 on 22 Apr 2010 05:52 PM 

*You know you're a train nut when....*





You have 5 bumper stickers on the back of your car:

Warning: 
I brake for trains

I







Live Steam


Just another crazy
Ferroequinologist
out chasing trains.

My other vehicle is a
Steam Locomotive

Semper Vaporo


And your license plate number is:

STM PWR


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

You know you're a train nut when..... 

You purposely buy your home within earshot of a railroad because you sleep better at night lulled to sleep by the sounds of trains in the distance.... (guilty)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You know your a train nut when your trailer hitch ball looks like a knuckle coupler


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You know you're a train nut when:

*You purposefully give up a third-car garage design for your new house just so that you will have room for your garden layout (guilty as charged!)*

*You make sure that every vacation or trip involves one or more: a visit to a train museum, a trip on a train (usually steam), a visit to the local train store, attending a train show or a visit to another's layout (What? Doesn't everybody?)*


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

You base your home purchase on proximity to passenger train service and tourist train service. (3 miles to Lancaster Amtrak depot, 12 miles to East Strasburg depot).


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By John J on 22 Apr 2010 11:34 PM 
You know your a train nut when your trailer hitch ball looks like a knuckle coupler 


You too? lol


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

you have a railroad radio in the car.

you look for restaurants to eat at next to the tracks.

you look for motels/hotels next to the tracks to stay in on trips.

you plan trips ahead so you can take roads that follow the tracks.


Jeff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 23 Apr 2010 09:54 AM 
Posted By John J on 22 Apr 2010 11:34 PM 
You know your a train nut when your trailer hitch ball looks like a knuckle coupler 




You too? lol 


























*Do I win?????*


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I gotta get one of them hitch thingies! 

Chas


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, me too! Where'd you get it? (I know! Kadee #100000000000000)


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

hey, these couplers look nice! 
are they operational, or just placeholders, when no trailer is used?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Found the manufacturer--good price too!: 


```
[url]http://www.raildriver.com/products/hitch.php[/url]
```
 Keith


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks Keith!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Copy cats!!!! 

Be forewarned. my UP engineer buddy now calls me a Foamer... ya know foaming at the mouth for trains! 

I'm glad you found the link, I've had it for 6 years and it is sturdy, I've bounced off it 4 wheeling through deep washes. 
Non functional, solid aluminum. 

John


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Steve


You can also order these from the Schrader's catalog.

I have one of these on my 4WD Nissan Titan and people ask if I work for the railroad because of the hitch. I just smile and tell them " yes, I switch around railorad cars" at which point they shake their heads up an down as though they understand.


----------

